# Help me pls



## pinkblossom79901 (Jan 21, 2013)

HELLO LADIES, I NEED SOME ADVICE AM 26 YRS OLD AND I HAVE BEEN MARRIED FOR GOING TO 3 YRS MY HUSBAND IS 30 BUT HE IS NOT FINANCIALLY DEPENDABLE SEE AM THE BREAD WINNER OF THE HOUSE HE ACTUALLY DEPENDS ON ME FOR EVERYTHING HIS LIKE MY 4TH CHILD I LOVE HIM BUT JUST A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO I GT LAID OFF DUE TO SOME DOWN STAFF AM FREAKING OUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO AND THEN TO TOP IT OFF HIS LIKE NOTHING CHILLING AT HOME ALL DAY IN FRONT OF THE COMPUTER TO MAKE THINGS WORST HIS ALWAYS IN A BAD MOOD WE ARE ALWAYS FIGHTING AM TIRED I REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO NOT ONLY DO HAVE TO WORRIED ABOUT ME LOSING MY JOB BUT ALSO DEAL W ALL HIS BS... I REALLY THOUGHT WE WERE GOING TO BE TOGETHER FOREVER


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Stop putting up with it. His behaviour will eventually kill your love for him.

Do you have children?
Why isn't he working?

Tell him if he doesn't get a job, start treating you nicely and stick with it you are leaving him, and mean it ! If you don't mean it things will stay the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkblossom79901 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yea i know yea i have 3 kids he cant keep a job his not responsible its just hard you know and i try to help him but then he takes advantage


----------

